# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Copenhagen

## didierb

I was in Copenhagen last week for a 2-days business trip.
Was not there since 2006, still a very nice city!

----------


## amyb

Didier,you sure take good pictures! I am also humming the song that they sang about Copenhagen in the Danny Kaye movie, "Hans Christian Andersen."

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful, Didier!  Thank you.  Hope to visit one day.  Amy..."Wonderful, wonderful Copenhagen! Salty old Queen of the sea...Copenhagen for me!"

----------


## amyb

You nailed it, Rosemary.  Now the tune is back in my head.

----------


## katva

Beautiful city!

----------


## Grey

Thanks for the lovely pictures. Our family visited Copenhagen when I was a teenager and almost every day for lunch we ate these beautifully constructed open-faced sandwiches on flat bread. They were pretty to look at and delicious.

----------

